# How heavy of draw are you all shooting



## OutOfVelvet (Jun 25, 2011)

I am small framed and middle aged lol. I pull 50# give or take. I always back off a little in cold weather or if I haven't been shooting much. I am pretty dedicated to fitness; running, biking, swimming & moderate weights. Keeping in shape is a lot easier than trying to get back into shape,especially as we get older! I would also highly recommend shooting 3-d regularly. Anything you can do to keep muscles tuned will help prevent injuries. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CamoQuest (Mar 3, 2012)

For hunting, 63# comfortably in cold weather. For indoor and 3D, about 53# and 57#, respectively. I’m 41, not in the fittest of shape after kids, but I have shoulders and a back like a linebacker, lol. I don’t regularly work out for shooting during the off season of 3D, but come January I start, and increase the closer it gets to ASA state championships and the Classic. By doing so, I feel good about shooting a 3D round in tough (hot) weather, and it puts me in good condition for the start of deer season.


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

I shot 60 at points, but old and torn apart litereally by racehorses--so 43# now, but 43 on a super smoother faster bow. I shoot and practice n if I stay away from horses and work out I might hit 45 # one more time. But the balance in mt set up I am profiecent w pass throughs and satisfied--


----------



## Theresa1 (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm currently drawing 38#, but just bought 50# limbs for my bow. My goal is to max it out, preferably before next season. I used to workout all the time, but due to surgery got away from it in 2016 (I wasn't able to shoot a good portion of that year too). I plan to start again this year. I do yoga, light strength training, hiking, snowshoeing, kayaking, canoeing... etc.  I just joined a 3D league, so hopefully that will help too. I don't plan on going higher than a 50# DW.


----------



## MontanaMarie (Aug 7, 2017)

On my Impulse has 60# limbs, and I pull around 55#. To give you a good idea, I’m 18, 5’7”, and 150lbs. I do workout about 3 times a week but nothing crazy.


----------



## lilpooh31 (Nov 15, 2013)

I shoot 50lbs but I am 42 years old and have a tore up shoulder. I workout 5-6 days a week to stay in shape.


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

About 52 lbs here. Would like to get up near 55. Start of indoor spots/3D season so I'll start getting back into form. Haven't shot since bow season ended


----------



## tony21 (Nov 18, 2009)

My ex girlfriend shoots a bowtech heartbreaker at 60 pounds. Those SD cams are insanely smooth. She's a small girl at 5' 4" but she is active and at the gym 4 days a week. I wouldn't suggest 60# for someone that isn't familiar with the mechanics of drawing a bow but 50 turned down to 40 should be a comfortable starting point.


----------



## sprinke (Jul 9, 2015)

Wow, I guess I'm the outlier here, I just got a compound a couple of months ago, coming from recurve and longbow where my draw weight was about 30-35#, and I started around 40# with the compound, shooting target and 3D only. I don't like having to struggle to draw. Don't do any specific lifting or training, other than lifting the bow with long rod stabs for 60-120 shots a day LOL.


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

I am above average in size 5-8 but only shoot 35 pounds on the fingers with my recurve and 48 pounds with my compound shooting fingers. I would say it all depends on what you are wanting to do. If you are target shooting you will need a poundage that you can handle and control comfortably for 100 to 150 arrows . If you are hunting you may want to increase it a bit, but being able to control the shot is more important to me than that couple of extra pounds that you see folks struggling to get back.


----------



## Racethesunset (Dec 23, 2012)

We are going to start her at 25-30 and work up. First time drawing a bow today, and 35 was too much. I’ll let her know your feedback - thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## john800 (Nov 18, 2015)

Starting her low is the right call. Mid 20s is about where we started my wife, learn good form and go up in small steps, a couple pounds at a time. Some of tbe muscles used are rarely used by people that are not archers and for my wife she was able to go up a few pounds after just a couple shooting sessions.


----------



## Halon_Shooters (Jan 14, 2018)

Definately start lighter and get her used to the basics. I just bumped up from 38lbs to 55lbs. I’d like to stay around 55lbs as it will kill whatever hunting I decide to do where I live and should work for target as well. I will be getting back into weight training to help round out the strength in my shoulder’s.


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

My new GF just started shooting with me a couple weeks ago. She is 5'-2" tall, 25 inch draw and is pulling 30# very comfortably at the moment. I can see her pulling 35-40 # in a couple months but will not rush her. We may be in the market for a Heartbreaker in a couple months.


----------



## phaesporia (Jan 4, 2018)

I shoot my first buck this October with a 50lb Strother Wrath. My target bow, Prime STX36, is a 40-60lb bow. I shoot that currently in a spot league at 48lb. Currently, I'm waiting for a 50lb PSE Evolve 35. I'm looking forward to a smoother draw cycle!


----------



## huntryx (Jul 12, 2004)

I have been a traditional shooter for 40 years. I used to shoot bows in the 45-50# range, but had a shoulder replacement in 2014 and haven't been able to get back to that weight. At this point I am shooting about 37#. I got an A&H hoping increased performance would offset the drop in weight. I haven't had the chance to shoot a deer with it yet, but I have no doubt it will do the job if I do my part.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Stumbled across this thread in "new posts". My wife is 48 years old, weighs 122 lbs, started bowhunting at 32 lb draw weight. No bowhunts with a 25" draw, set at 39 lbs, with a 302 grain arrow tipped with a 4 blade Slick trick. She's killed 11 deer with this setup. Men get too hung up on their women needing to shoot more poundage than they can handle. There's absolutely no need for it.

I'd take a girl who can handle 35 lbs over a girl who can barely draw 50. Find the poundage she can pull comfortably, practice until she's deadly accurate, then go hunt. She'll surprise you.


----------



## MCamp508 (Nov 5, 2017)

62 lbs at 29"...Then again i'm not a lady


----------



## huntryx (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks for the encouragement rattlinman.


----------



## Ldgary (Mar 23, 2015)

42-45#


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LunaRaeB (Aug 2, 2017)

Looks like I'm an oddball. I'm shooting a 30lbs draw weight. After shooting I found that my shoulders were always sore. I continued shooting and it was getting easier, but then I looked up some exercises I can do with weights to help build my shoulder muscles. It has helped a lot. I use a 7.5 weight when I lift specifically for my "archery muscles".


----------



## CamoQuest (Mar 3, 2012)

LunaRaeB said:


> Looks like I'm an oddball. I'm shooting a 30lbs draw weight. After shooting I found that my shoulders were always sore. I continued shooting and it was getting easier, but then I looked up some exercises I can do with weights to help build my shoulder muscles. It has helped a lot. I use a 7.5 weight when I lift specifically for my "archery muscles".


I don’t think you’re an oddball, lol. Start where you are comfortable, work up to a weight you feel good at and shoot well, and don’t worry if it isn’t as much as someone else. I shot indoor this last weekend at 53#, and let me tell you I was the oddball, lol! Most of the ladies in my division were shooting 30-48 pounds. (I know, because the topic came up) 

I’m interested in what exercises you are doing, if you don’t mind sharing. I’ve been using light free weights to improve shoulder issues, and the difference is night and day.


----------



## Chelseaa (Feb 19, 2018)

In December, I could only pull back 20#. Ive been doing arm exercises pared up with the accubow, and now two months later, I'm pulling back 30#. My goal is 35# for hunting. I can do it if I really try, but I don't want to mess up my form. Get the Accubow!


----------



## Backwoods136 (Sep 13, 2013)

My wife shoots 50#. When she first started she was pulling in the 30s. She's killed many deer with only pulling in the 40s. No work outs, just practice and the muscles get used to it. One year I even secretly moved it up a pound at a time and she never noticed---great for mind over matter.


----------



## grindersonly (Mar 3, 2017)

When my girlfriend started she started at about 45 pounds. she is an average sized woman. she shot a lot...a whole lot every day and does she does yoga everyday and runs every other. she also bought some smaller dumbells and uses them and in no time she was at 60 lbs.


----------



## battlearchery (Sep 24, 2015)

I shoot between 40-50#. 50# when I hunt and I try to do more yoga and balance around that time to strengthen arms. Used to compete indoor at 40# but shot at 48# this past season. 45 was where I shot outdoor spots for the past few years because I get more fatigue shooting in the sun. 

I’m a Gymnastics coach so I lift kids often but not weights. I’m pretty average fitness. It’s all about the arcHER. Try before you buy if you can. Don’t over-bow her, it will make it harder for her to achieve better form. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meichhorn (Dec 6, 2017)

My wife started this past year shooting about 32 lbs and in July and by Sept was pulling 45 just by getting used to shooting a bow. She shot her first every deer at 25" draw, 45 lb, with a 305 gr arrow and got a pass through. With these newer bows and carbon arrows, 45 lbs is plenty for deer hunting


----------



## ladyfingers (Apr 6, 2011)

I only draw about 34#. I have shoulder and elbow problems, so it is enough for me.


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

rattlinman said:


> Stumbled across this thread in "new posts". My wife is 48 years old, weighs 122 lbs, started bowhunting at 32 lb draw weight. No bowhunts with a 25" draw, set at 39 lbs, with a 302 grain arrow tipped with a 4 blade Slick trick. She's killed 11 deer with this setup. Men get too hung up on their women needing to shoot more poundage than they can handle. There's absolutely no need for it.
> 
> I'd take a girl who can handle 35 lbs over a girl who can barely draw 50. Find the poundage she can pull comfortably, practice until she's deadly accurate, then go hunt. She'll surprise you.


Truth I am very proficient w my 43# and 330gn arrow Other thing is guys that have never shot light poundage want to force us into spear chucking w 500gn arrows.


----------



## Asassyhuntress (Apr 3, 2018)

I currently shoot 55lbs but will be dropping back down to 45lbs with my new bow due to a shoulder injury. I have never really trained for archery but I have been shooting since I was 9 years old. I do have an elastic band bow trainer that my 7 year old now uses to build his strength and train his muscles needed to draw a bow. It’s helped him a ton!


----------



## songbirdtb (Dec 22, 2017)

I started around 35lbs and could only manage a good 10 shots before getting tired. But once I started shooting regularly, I increased the weight quickly. Now, my tournament bow is at 53lbs and my hunting bow is at 60lbs.


----------



## laur (Sep 6, 2017)

I have worked up to 42# and I hope to increase a little more to 45 or 48# for a bit more KE. I do some body weight resistance training because I'm no spring chicken and if I'm not doing it I get weak fast.


----------



## TheArdentArcher (Jun 11, 2017)

I've been shooting for about a year now and I started out at 30#, but I’ve worked up to 36# so far on my recurve bow. I’m 5’2” if that helps and I don't do any training at the gym. I can easily do about 100 arrows per practice session, but I started out only being able to manage about 40-50 per practiceArchery uses different muscles anyway, but being fit in general would probably help with stamina and endurance.


----------



## SARose (May 31, 2015)

I'm a 73 year old grandmother, I started out 4 years ago drawing only 20 pounds and found it hard to find good bows at that low draw weight. With experience and YMCA fitness classes I now draw my compound bows at 36 pounds and my recurve bows at 28 - 30 pounds. 36 pounds is enough to reach out to 60 yards with the compound, and 28 pounds is enough to reach out to 30 meters with the recurves.


----------



## bowman extreme (Sep 22, 2003)

Answering for my wife. 45# She started at 40#. Went to 50# for awhile but never felt comfortable with that weight. She is back to 45# today.
She is 5'5" of medium build and 42 years old. She started at age 13 I believe.


----------



## Sara-s (Mar 2, 2014)

I pull 45# at 29" draw length. I do some yoga for flexibility. I am 59 years old & 5'8". I can shoot out to 60 yd. with no trouble. (That's the longest distance we shoot at the Senior Games.)


----------



## laur (Sep 6, 2017)

SARose said:


> I'm a 73 year old grandmother, I started out 4 years ago drawing only 20 pounds and found it hard to find good bows at that low draw weight. With experience and YMCA fitness classes I now draw my compound bows at 36 pounds and my recurve bows at 28 - 30 pounds. 36 pounds is enough to reach out to 60 yards with the compound, and 28 pounds is enough to reach out to 30 meters with the recurves.


You are an inspiration!


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

My 11 year old daughter shoots a PSE Fever at 32# for target/3d and 36# during hunting season. She is 5' tall and weighs 80ish pounds and has a 22" DL. She doesn't train with weights but does calisthenics, plays softball and swims most of the year. 

My 15 year old niece shoots a Hoyt Rintec at 35#. She is 5'5" and 125ish pounds with a 27" DL. She doesn't do anything physical except shoot her bow.


----------



## hinson_16 (Aug 3, 2017)

52# but been at 56# for 3D. I plan on increasing soon to see how well I shoot.


----------



## archergirl24703 (Dec 27, 2018)

Currently pulling 44# and probably going to go up some in the spring. Light running five days a week and two hours of shooting a day.


----------



## slabs (Sep 26, 2018)

Fiance shoots about 50lbs, she can pull back more but this is the most comfortable for her. No sense in shooting as much as you can pull back, especially with todays high efficiency bows. Fatigue and poor form can be a killer and make shooting more of a chore vs fun.


----------



## Bobbysurrett (Jul 27, 2018)

70# on prime rize nothing uncomfortable about it with 85 percent let off. hold it for days


----------



## Akgirlnextdoor (Nov 5, 2018)

43-45 winter indoor and bird shooting, 50 for hunting season.


----------



## hunterbabe210 (Nov 8, 2018)

I'm right at about 60 lbs year long. Even during target season. I don't do anything other than normal farming activities.


----------



## Hibiscus (May 22, 2018)

48# DW and a 26 " DL. I'm 5'2" and 26 years old. This is the heaviest I've ever gone. My goal is to get to 50# comfortably but I'm not in any rush to do so. After about 1 hour of shooting 3-4 arrows at a time, I get pretty fatigued and shaky. I then stop for the day. 
Sometimes I stretch with a resistance band before I shoot, but that's about it!


----------



## lskywalker918 (Apr 3, 2018)

29# ATF on my recurve bow. Point on at 40yd. I hope to go up to 36- 40# but we'll see. Currently working on form and I'm comfortable where I'm at right now.


----------



## Bryce Fong (Sep 7, 2014)

I shoot 36# OR. I started from 28# but its about the limit since I start getting tired after a while


----------



## swilystaff (Nov 9, 2018)

I started at a measly 18# because that's what the compound was set to. It was a genx and a school bow for the beginners/those who wanted to try out archery before committing. Got to 30# pretty easily and now I'm at 40# which took a little while but only two months from then. I want to get to 45 comfortably by the end of next quarter (my school is on the quarter system). I don't lift but am low on the totem pole at work so I get stuck with the laborious stuff so I make do with that. It makes taking out the trash much more enjoyable to yeet it over my shoulder of do a squat with each bag. One of the girls who moved up to full compound from bowhunter is working out so I might start going with her. She's a pretty thin, small framed girl of average height and pulls somewhere around 30# now, I think 34#. I'm more medium of a frame, 5lb overweight, and 5'6 if that helps at all.


----------



## winmag458 (Mar 27, 2014)

my heaviest bow is 94lbs, but generally run 70 to 80lbs.


----------



## khoren91 (Oct 20, 2017)

I shoot 49# out of my Avail.


----------



## kwood (Oct 4, 2011)

60# out of my "Carbon Heartbreaker" for hunting/3d. My bow has a very stiff draw cycle and many bows feel much easier to pull at higher lbs. 

Trying to decide if I want to try to go up to 65# or 70# but there are a couple of limiting factors: 
-availability of bow choice at my draw length. 
-so even if my muscles can take it, what about my joints? 
-I do think, smaller people can pull more but you have to maintain it (shoot year round). 

If I were elk hunting I would probably make more pounds a priority at my draw length 

When trying to decide what is necessary I think the best thing is to weigh your arrows; check draw weight and chrono your arrow speeds. 

Put all the numbers in the calculator (speed and arrow weight) to figure out KE. 

I think for the following game these are the numbers I would use to try and shoot for (to know you have more than sufficient ability to penetrate with a reasonable broadhead and reasonable shot placement): 

35-40 KE: medium/smaller deer (Southern bucks, antelopes, Northern Antlerless deer
45-50 KE: Large Bodied Northern/Midwest bucks, mule deer
55-65 KE: Black Bear/Elk
70+ KE: Big Nasty African Game, Grizzly Bears, Bigfoot

Depending on a bunch of factors, a person with a long Draw Length and fast bow may find that 40# is all they need to get to the range it recommend for Elk. Conversely, a lady with a short draw and or slower bow might find 60# is needed to get in that range for Midwest Whitetail. 

I know I may catch some flack for this. KE doesn't kill, but my experience has shown me that it is a good metric to use assuming a reasonable bow/broadhead and accounts for the advantage of faster speed and flatter shooting provides and balances that with the tradeoff between more penetration from a heavier arrow). My ranges are not the "minimum" I think is needed to hunt with - but kind of a range that provides a reasonable amount of forgiveness and reasonable range of ethical shot opportunities at reasonable distances without restricting too much; or getting too easily in situations where a successful outcome can easily become unlikely.


----------



## sarmstrong0418 (Mar 24, 2019)

Realm SS at 50 pounds. Could easily do more, but I like to be comfortable for long days of shooting. Shot my Carbon Rose at only 45 lbs and had to watch how many shots I put through it before my shoulder started to hurt. A lot of my preferance on draw weight has to do with the draw cycle. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hibiscus (May 22, 2018)

48#.


----------



## wtpoohrn (Jan 12, 2019)

For target only 35#


----------



## Str8shooter28 (Feb 25, 2019)

I'm a relatively new to archery and am currently shooting at 28 pounds. I will never hunt, so will be shooting target only. I would like to work up to a little heavier draw weight eventually. At 28 pounds I can work on technique without too much weight getting in the way.


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

Barebow recurve- Win &Win CXT with 32# EX Powers. Gives about 26# on the fingers for WA Field and target, indoors and IBO style 3d(barebow).


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

my girlfriend is relatively new to archery she could pull back 52 # comfortable but i backed it down to 38# i ordered a Mathews Avail & called my rep yesterday will be shpping from wisconsin tomorrow. Shes excited. Im sure ive got here at over kll but shes shooting a 500 grain arrow and don't know the difference.


----------



## P_K (Mar 6, 2019)

Shooting Bowhunter around 35 pounds


----------



## amantel12 (Mar 8, 2017)

I started at 35# three years ago and am up to 50#. This year’s goal is 55#. I couldn’t get above 40 without adding some basic weight lifting 1-2x/week. I’m very small framed- 5’2” 105 lb, so everything counts. 2016 Spirit- 25 DL 50# 360 gr 218 FPS 38KE


----------



## Taylorp48 (Aug 29, 2018)

When I first started hunting with my bow I was pulling 35ish, and keeping the deer within 20 yards, I killed two last season and my arrow passed through the first one and got roughly 8 inches of penetration on my second deer, because he was right under my stand and was very close to the shoulder. Now I have turned my bow up to 40 lbs, and plan to bump it up before this next season.


----------



## Abrown444 (Nov 20, 2018)

#48, dont lift, going to start this spring and summer. Probably wont up my poundage though, dont need to. Everything works for me now, no need to change it


----------



## s.r.patten (Sep 29, 2018)

I shoot 36# with my target recurve. When I started about a year ago I could only pull about 24# but just shooting regularly has helped me move up in weight.


----------



## SherryO (Apr 12, 2017)

Started out pulling 40 lbs with a Mathews sdx. Loved that bow and worked up to pulling 51 lbs just by shooting alot. I changed to shooting a Mathews chill R and was pulling 51 lbs with it also. But I found I couldn't hold steady for long and was hurrying my shot so I have backed it down to 43 lbs. I can hold it steadier longer and let down if I need to without it feeling like I'm ripping my arm off.


----------



## MEAT HNTRx5 (Apr 7, 2019)

My 14 year old daughter is shooting at 38 lbs with her Hoyt Klash. My 20 year old daughter shoots 40 lbs with her Mathews avail, and my wife shoots 50 lbs with her Hoyt ignite. They all started around 32 lbs, then worked their way up.


----------



## jess_391 (Nov 4, 2013)

lknchoppers said:


> My new GF just started shooting with me a couple weeks ago. She is 5'-2" tall, 25 inch draw and is pulling 30# very comfortably at the moment. I can see her pulling 35-40 # in a couple months but will not rush her. We may be in the market for a Heartbreaker in a couple months.


I have a heartbreaker I am parting ways with if you're interested...love that bow!


----------



## jess_391 (Nov 4, 2013)

49-50 lbs, for me the best way to work up to that was just repetition at a lighter draw weight and taking it up slowly over time. Be careful though, some states have minimum draw weights for hunting!


----------



## Archerygirl05 (Mar 19, 2011)

Currently 48#, but it is all in what she is comfortable with--you cant shoot if you are injured! I am a strong believer in being able to comfortably pull back your bow with out struggling and with so many arrow choices and set up options now you can still get good speed with lighter pounds and not having to struggle to get your bow back. Accuracy is mostly due to a consistent shot process, work on form and perfecting the shot and as the muscles are built slowly increase the poundage.


----------



## Tessaann16 (May 20, 2019)

I am weak and a baby and I pull back 50#. I do no training besides practicing shooting!


----------



## archersready (Apr 26, 2019)

Racethesunset said:


> Asking for my girl, how heavy if draw are you shooting? Do you lift / train for it?



I'm only pulling back 28, but I know plenty of women who are shooting higher poundages Training definitely helps go up in poundage, but is not necessary. As long as you practice a good amount on your bow, she should be fine.


----------



## Yingweih (May 29, 2019)

Now, my wife has been shooting her PSE uprising at about 36# since a couple weeks ago. She used to shoot 25# recurve.


----------



## Karynejennings (Jun 5, 2019)

I am shooting at 52-55 and I do not do weights. Usually in the beginning of the season I’m slightly shakey.


----------



## maricris_sn (Jun 19, 2019)

I'm doing barebow. I started with 28#, I've just recently got new 32# limbs.


----------



## Wrin6868 (Jun 22, 2019)

my GF will be getting a #40


----------



## ophelia (Mar 23, 2018)

I shoot traditional and started at 20lbs and just increased draw weight as i went along. I am comfortable shooting 60lbs left and right hand for a few hours before getting tired.. Max I can pull right now is 70lbs. Have now started weight training to get to 80lbs before buying my next bow.


----------



## My Two Cents (Jun 26, 2019)

I started at 22 lbs a little over a year ago. There have been a few breaks in between but I am now up to 35 lbs. I want to get to 40 lbs. When I started I was just getting past Carpal tunnel surgery, elbow, and back issues. I started with a Diamond Infinite Edge and it was was a great little bow to start with. I am now looking forward to setting up an Avail. I target shoot only and I don't want to get so much draw weight that it is a struggle to pull or that I get too tired before I get done shooting 40 3 D target course.


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

ophelia said:


> I shoot traditional and started at 20lbs and just increased draw weight as i went along. I am comfortable shooting 60lbs left and right hand for a few hours before getting tired.. Max I can pull right now is 70lbs. Have now started weight training to get to 80lbs before buying my next bow.


 Shooting 60 pounds with a traditional bow is amazing very few men can handle that kind of poundage. I think Brady Ellison is just above 50 on his olympic rig.


----------



## archreygirl (Aug 10, 2017)

I am small and 50+ with a history of shoulder issues from pulling more weight than I should over the years. I currently pull 43 pounds and working back up to 45-46 pounds. Low impact cardio and core work along with free weights to build both upper and lower body strength and yoga for flexibility and toning will increase her strength and stability. It's not a good idea to make changes to anyone's bow without their knowledge.


----------



## nhaima (Jul 23, 2019)

Just started getting back into archery and I'm currently shooting about 25# on my recurve. Can definitely pull more, but shooting light so that I can nail my form down.


----------



## vlee1125 (Jul 26, 2019)

38# recurve!


----------



## Kaburaya (Jun 16, 2019)

Women in my club typically shoot 28# to 34#.


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

For whole summer my Halon X Comp has been 59.7-59.8 because of WA rules.
Now I have Reckoning for that, tuesday here, so I changed 70# limbs for my X Comp.
73.8 max, dropped it to 71`ish. Will hunt with it and need to test some 3D also for FFAA competitions.
Was actually nicer to draw what I expected..


----------



## Racesns05 (Jun 13, 2019)

28# but I shoot one handed. Hope to work up to at least 35 eventually


----------



## vlee1125 (Jul 26, 2019)

Hopefully 45# for compound


----------

